# One Year of the Black Library



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

In September of 2011, I began reading the Blood Angels Omnibus. An online friend (He's in Rome, I'm in New York. We met when he and his gf came to NYC.) told me about it. I had no idea what Warhammer was, but Borders was going out of business, and I got the omnibus for 60% off. (And I learned why his screen name at the site we met on is Mephiston. Heh.)

Here we are, one year later, I've read: 

*Heldenhammer 
Empire 
God King
Warrior Priest 

Horus Rising * *
False Gods 
Galaxy in Flames 
The Flight of the Eisenstein 
Descent of Angels
Legion 
Fallen Angels
Nemesis 
The First Heretic 
The Outcast Dead 
Know No Fear 

Eisenhorn Omnibus * *
Ravenor Omnibus 
Pariah
Blood Angels Omnibus 
Blood Angels Second Omnibus 
Grey Knights Omnibus 
Soul Drinkers Omnibus 
Blood Ravens: Dawn of War Omnibus
Atlas Infernal 
Faith & Fire 
The Emperor's Gift

Battle of the Fang * *
Fall of Damnos
Hunt for Voldorius*

Also several short stories.

So it's been a good year! :biggrin:

The last one I read is Fall of Damnos. Finished it about an hour ago. VERY happy! Mainly because I love psykers, and Tigurius freakin' rocks! The necrons were also kinda cool.

Probably reading the Blood Ravens Omnibus next. Starting tonight or tomorrow. I got it because it seems they have lots of psykers. :laugh:


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

They really suck you in don't they?


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow I have a similar story OP. What sucked me into the universe was the (then upcoming) Spacemarine video game. I decided to get ready for it by reading some 40k books though I had no idea where to start. Roughly a year later I have read:

*The Ultramarines Omnibus
The Ultramarines Omnibus 2
The Space Wolves Omnibus
The Eisenhorn Omnibus
The Ravenor Omnibus
The Iron Warriors Omnibus
The Word Bearers Omnibus
The Ciaphas Cain Omnibus 1
The Ciaphas Cain Omnibus 2
The Gaunts Ghosts Omnibus 1
The Gildar Rift
Helsreach
The Battle of the Fang
Brothers of the Snake
The Emperors Gift
The Night Lords Trilogy
Fire Angel
Priests of Mars
Horus Rising
False Gods
Galaxy in Flames
The Flight of the Eisenstein
Fulgrim
Legion
A Thousand Sons
The First Heretic
Prospero Burns
Know No Fear
The Legend of Sigmar Omnibus
The Red Duke*

and I am currently reading* Luthor Huss*

Its been quite a year!


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

if you like psykers and the Heresy series, why haven't you read A Thousand Sons yet?
It's awesome


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done Vitarus and Designation P-90!


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

Vitarus, P-90, love that you both are also reading some of the Warhammer Fantasy stuff as well.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Cruxyh said:


> Vitarus, P-90, love that you both are also reading some of the Warhammer Fantasy stuff as well.


Like P-90, I might've been reading Luthor Huss right now, but it wasn't in stock at B&N the other day. So I ended up with Blood Ravens. Which I'm liking a lot. Love me some Librarians! 



Yeah, Apfeljunge, I know. I actually need to REread that. I don't remember why I didn't finish it. I read almost all, but figured I shouldn't put it on the list.



Thanks Hachiko. 



And High-5 to P-90! Heh


----------



## Shepherd492 (May 1, 2012)

I so wish I was interested in BL when Borders was going out of business. It would have been a great way to get stuff that instead I've had to do a good deal of digging/painful full price transactions to find. Sounds like you've knocked out quite a few series. Which ones have you enjoyed the most?

I just found the Space Marine VG for 6 bucks at my local used bookstore so I'm pretty thrilled about that. Looking forward to getting into it, an FPS should be great in this setting.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah, wish I'd known I'd like it as much as I do when Borders was closing. I'd've bought several more books.

My favorite aspect of the whole thing is the machinations of Chaos. The crazy, long-range schemes, and the bizarre tools just blow me away. My favorites have been Eisenhorn, Ravenor, the Grey Knights, and Atlas Infernal.

I've also enjoyed the Horus Heresy. The First Heretic is my favorite. So great to see how it all began. Others were great for various reasons.

I like the Soul Drinkers. The stories haven't been the best (I've only read the 1st omnibus), although they've been fun. But I admire their stance on things. They're fighting the good fight, against EVERYBODY else.

As I've said, psykers rock! Heh. My first book was the Blood Angels Omnibus, so Mephiston was my first. (Stele too, but...) I wish did more in the two omnibuses. But he's great in Eclipse of Hope, as is Calistarius in Space Hulk. Tigurius in Fall of Damnos. Isador in Blood Ravens, though I'm only 100 pages in. And several others here and there.


----------

